
Japanese researchers develop see-through goldfish - Flemlord
http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20091229/wl_asia_afp/sciencejapanbiologyanimal
======
zitterbewegung
Even if you make the animal see through you can't see behind organs that block
other organs. What would have to occur is to change the pigmentation of all of
the organs also.

------
dbz
You view breeding an animal to have certain traits and then selling it for
personal profit more moral than dissecting a frog to help children understand
more about life?

Disgusting in my opinion. You are clearly willing to put a price on life
(selling the animal) but you care whether the animal stays alive or not?

The "You" refers the the animal right activists who are happy with this
solution. Also to the "breeders"

~~~
glymor
Cutting up a goldfish or breeding in transparency are amoral. Whether you find
it disgusting or not is a personal matter.

Unless of course I wanted to sell you something. At which point it would take
prime importance, as it clearly did to these scientists.

(If they made a goldfish that glowed (like a night light) they would also have
me in their market.)

~~~
wallflower
"Prolume" is a biotechnology company whose core business is based upon newly
discovered genes from deep water marine bioluminescent organisms. This has
broad applications for biomedical research, drug discovery, and entertainment.

<http://prolume.com>

Not glowing goldfish but their BioToy division has some wickedly-cool science
gifts.

